# How long from mount to egg?



## tyguy35 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, I was wondering how long from when the male mounts the female to when she should lay eggs around? I am wondering for redfoots


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2014)

There is no good answer for that because a female can hold the sperm until she's ready or until she find a suitable nest site. Sometimes over winter and even up to 4 or 5 years.


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh wow. I hope I have made a suitable nesting site for her.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2014)

One more message, Tyler, and you've hit the big 1K!!!


----------



## tyguy35 (Apr 13, 2014)

1K woooo hoooo haha. It's been a good few years haha. Any suggestions on making the best nesting site for her? I have the soil almost a foot deep


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2014)

It has to be of a consistency that will hold together and not fall into the hole she is digging, and slightly moist.


----------



## Brunurupucis (Aug 15, 2018)

tyguy35 said:


> 1K woooo hoooo haha. It's been a good few years haha. Any suggestions on making the best nesting site for her? I have the soil almost a foot deep


Update on soil mix!?


----------



## Southernreptiles (Aug 19, 2018)

I’ve had some females take a year or two to lay. Others that start laying almost immediately. Generally weather and suitable nesting site play a role.


----------

